# Whatcha got, hows it going ?



## gbb (18 Feb 2019)

Just a chance to compare experiences if you don't mind sharing ?
Crossfire e with the Suntour drive system, around 6 months old now, done 1350 miles .

No sooner I'd brought it I found out the Suntour system does suffer with occasional cut outs...and mine has done intermittently but not too much to cause concern.

No idea how the battery is doing, it does what it says it will...I'm Intrigued what life folk actually get from their batteries.(before they start to fail)
The crossfire has done well, very good brakes, no mechanical hiccups, a very well built bike IME.


----------



## theloafer (18 Feb 2019)

haibikes Sduro 7.0 bosch cx motor+and 500 battery just over a year ...pasted the 1000 miles running great no probs at all  ..my partner has the Sduro 5.0 bosch cx motor+500 battery ...hers just over 650 miles running great also with no probs soon to be upgraded though


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2019)

2 x Cube Acid ones....Bosch performance active + motor

1 x 400wh battery
1x 500wh battery

Both bikes set-up totally different

But both running superbly well


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Feb 2019)

Mine's a home built contraption using an Alfine 8 IHG coupled to a Tongsheng TSDZ2 mid-drive motor and an 14.5Ah battery, all held in place by a Planet X London Road frame. 

It's been 2 years since it first hit tarmac and so far I've not experienced any problems at all. The only downside is the battery takes a good 8 hours to charge from near flat, but it's fine doing that overnight... as long a you remember to do so before going to bed


----------



## kellis (21 Feb 2019)

Hi had my Giant road e bike for 15 months and done 4000miles on it apart from changing the brake pads it has never missed a beat and i love it. I used it as my transport to work 25miles round trip. But now i am retired i use it to keep fit i like to get out at least 4 times a week. Its the best thing i ever bought


----------



## jowwy (21 Feb 2019)

i put some new 47mm conti tours on the commuter over the weekend and used them for the first time today.......it now climbs even better than it did on 50mm schwalbe thunder burts.

its unbelievable what a change of tyres can do to a bike with 50nm of torque.....turbo now feels like turbo


----------



## jowwy (21 Feb 2019)

kellis said:


> Hi had my Giant road e bike for 15 months and done 4000miles on it apart from changing the brake pads it has never missed a beat and i love it. I used it as my transport to work 25miles round trip. But now i am retired i use it to keep fit i like to get out at least 4 times a week. Its the best thing i ever bought


pictures?


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2019)

i will add an updated picture of mine on the commute tmrw......


----------



## jowwy (26 Feb 2019)

Its more Ebike tourer than emtb now


----------



## keithmac (26 Feb 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> Mine's a home built contraption using an Alfine 8 IHG coupled to a Tongsheng TSDZ2 mid-drive motor and an 14.5Ah battery, all held in place by a Planet X London Road frame.
> 
> It's been 2 years since it first hit tarmac and so far I've not experienced any problems at all. The only downside is the battery takes a good 8 hours to charge from near flat, but it's fine doing that overnight... as long a you remember to do so before going to bed



Good to here your TSDZ2 is holding up well, I have one mated to a Nuvinci 360 rear hub, goes very nicely indeed!.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Feb 2019)

keithmac said:


> Good to here your TSDZ2 is holding up well, I have one mated to a Nuvinci 360 rear hub, goes very nicely indeed!.


My mate's got a Nuvinci 360 on his bafang powered home build. It's a nice piece of kit and perfectly suited for ebike usage.

I've been expecting the self-destructing blue cog syndrome, but I read on a french site that the problem is actually caused by burs on the metal motor spindle chewing up the teeth on the plastic gearwheel as they mersh. His recommendation was to take the motor apart and carefully debur it, which I did and its ben for the last 1000+ miles .


----------



## ZakVentis (27 Feb 2019)

Trek Powerfly7, 500W, Bosch Performance CX. Bought new 20 April 17. Almost daily use (5 miles from town in the Welsh hills). To date - 7,397 miles, motor still performing perfectly, battery down by about 15%. Max range (Sport/Tour) 42 miles (around here). Tyres Schwalbe GT365 28x2 for mixed terrain and Energize+ 28x2 (latest version) for tarmac only.

Replaced: 1 cassette, 4 chains (KMC X11-EL using Smoove Lube), 4 pairs brake pads, front hydraulic caliper and a rear wheel bearing. 

Best retirement/Christmas/birthday present ever!


----------



## jowwy (27 Feb 2019)

ZakVentis said:


> Trek Powerfly7, 500W, Bosch Performance CX. Bought new 20 April 17. Almost daily use (5 miles from town in the Welsh hills). To date - 7,397 miles, motor still performing perfectly, battery down by about 15%. Max range (Sport/Tour) 42 miles (around here). Tyres Schwalbe GT365 28x2 for mixed terrain and Energize+ 28x2 (latest version) for tarmac only.
> 
> Replaced: 1 cassette, 4 chains (KMC X11-EL using Smoove Lube), 4 pairs brake pads, front hydraulic caliper and a rear wheel bearing.
> 
> Best retirement/Christmas/birthday present ever!


what welsh hills??


----------



## ZakVentis (27 Feb 2019)

jowwy said:


> what welsh hills??


Brecon Beacons!


----------



## FoldyVee (10 Mar 2019)

Oh dear, I haven't got a e bike yet, doing as much research as possible before I get one. Was hoping to find some bad reports on e bikes so as to avoid but they are all good so far, must be some rubbish out there


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Trek powerfly 5
New manitu air fork, mavics elite wheels and slx 11 speed.
Carbon bars, bike weighs 18.5kg without the battery. 
The OE stuff was very heavy, fork was 2.6kg!! Wheels are now nearly 2kg lighter. 

Why you may ask, try lifting one over a gate!!


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Trek powerfly 5
> New manitu air fork, mavics elite wheels and slx 11 speed.
> Carbon bars, bike weighs 18.5kg without the battery.
> The OE stuff was very heavy, fork was 2.6kg!! Wheels are now nearly 2kg lighter.
> ...


Good bike.....dreadful photo lol


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

jowwy said:


> Good bike.....dreadful photo lol




Bit better..


----------



## kynikos (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Why you may ask, try lifting one over a gate!!



Or up these steps!



My Riese & Muller, going well.

Just got some stats on battery use (by distance traveled):

Turbo 10%
Sports 14%
Tour 30%
Eco 16%
None 30%


----------



## debrastorr (22 Mar 2019)

Hi, I'm new here.

After more or less giving up cycling (ankle injury), I bought a Volt Metro folding ebike a couple of months ago. Folding as we live on the east coast of Scotland but often visit the west coast so we'd like to take the bikes with us and we didn't fancy the tow bar racks for such a weight. So its a bit of a city bike for muddy tracks - but that doesn't necessarily stop me. 

On roads, I'm loving being able to overtake himself uphill at will and he complains that the ebike is just relentless - he can overtake downhill and on the flat but is usually knackered on the uphills. So I'm using Low levels of assist more and more in companiable cycling but push on with Normal when I'm on my own. I only kick up to High and Power when I've run out of gears on uphills. Power scares me on the flat! And the Walk mode is really handy getting off CalMac ferries in the west.

Build quality seems OK and the battery indications seems OK - but I've not gone far enough in a single trip to really test the capacity.

Decided to avoid the cheaper end of the market : the under £1000 bikes seem to come with 1 year guarantees. And there are some SERIOUSLY expensive toys out there. For me it was being clear about what I needed the bike to do - mainly on road/path but willing to be a bit uncomfortable on tracks to get to a few interesting places. 

I've replaced many short journeys with the bike and done a few local loops just for the fun of it. I reckon my ebike has made cycling as much fun as it was when I was 8.


----------



## gbb (22 Mar 2019)

Welcome Debra .
That's what it should all be about, having fun. It's a strange thing, I remember one of my first rides on mine on a quiet country road, I found myself swooping from one side to the other...like a big kid ...and I'm 60


----------



## theloafer (6 Apr 2019)

new today just a 5 miles ride to the car/van but what fun the electric shifting is ...





and the g/f has this beauty she never stopped smiling all the way back ...


----------



## Zanelad (6 Apr 2019)

Just bought a Giant Fastroad e. The flat bar version. I had a few laps of the car park at Grafham Water and it was a revelation. Switching between the different levels of assistance and seeing the speed increase as the gearing and cadence were kept the same. Spooky.

They didn't have my size but I'll pick it up next weekend. I can't wait. Going to use it to commute on a couple of days a week, well, that's the plan and my justification ( to Mrs Z, anyway). I expect I'll have to pop to her favourite jewellers to buy her a trinket to keep her sweet

I'm off to peruse the commuting threads......


----------



## gbb (6 Apr 2019)

If you commute a reasonable distance Zanelad, the assist is a revelation. If I do the 14 miles to work on my roadbike, its inevitable I will be sweaty as a sweaty thing on arrival if I want to do it in an hour (theres a fair hill not far from work)
With the ebike...no problem at all, no sweatiness, a lovely way to ride for fun.


----------



## Zanelad (6 Apr 2019)

It's 11 miles each way, but much of that is on main roads. If i use back roads, much quieter of course, it's closer to 14 and a half. It's getting there without being all sweaty for the rest of the day that's my main concern. I can jump in the shower at home, but there's not one at work. I finish at 14.30 so the main road is much less busy. 

I already keep trousers and shoes at work as I use a motorbike in the warmer months and I'll take some shirts in on the days I use the car. 

Looking forward to riding in though.


----------



## Zanelad (20 Apr 2019)

Just got back from my first proper ride on the Giant Fastroad e. I'm very pleased with it. Feels like a normal bike, just easier to pedal. Much easier to pick up speed and maintain it. Whereas I usually potter at 14-15 mph i was constantly in the 17-18 mph range with the same effort. When one exceeded 15.5 mph you could detect the lack of drive and the extra effort needed, but it was no big deal, just like a slight incline in the road. When a proper incline slowed you down it was noticeable when the power kicked in and easy to maintain at least 15.5 mph. With the power set at mid level assistance, there's a bit left over for any decent hills that one might encounter.

One of my usual loops which takes 45 minutes on my usual bike was done in 35.

I'm riding to work tomorrow, not that I'm working, to check out both routes that avoid the main road.


----------



## Neo2 (25 Apr 2019)

I've got a Cannondale Synapse Neo 2 e-road bike and a Cube Reaction Hybrid SL 500 e-mtb. I've had the Cube nearly 12 months and done about 3500 miles on it, and I've had the Neo just over a month and done about 500 miles on it. I'm extremely pleased with both bikes, the Cube had an intermittent fault on the speed sensor when I first bought it, but once my LBS replaced that I have had no problems since.


----------



## jowwy (6 May 2019)

I’m ringing the changes to my setups at the moment.....managed to grab myself a set of fox float 32s with kashima coating for the commuter, need to get a gold seat post now to match the kashima on the forks


----------



## jann71 (24 May 2019)

jowwy said:


> I’m ringing the changes to my setups at the moment.....managed to grab myself a set of fox float 32s with kashima coating for the commuter, need to get a gold seat post now to match the kashima on the forks



Do you know what I need to look for if I wanted to upgrade my forks possibly replacing with some Rox Shox ones.


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2019)

jann71 said:


> Do you know what I need to look for if I wanted to upgrade my forks possibly replacing with some Rox Shox ones.


What bike do you have???


----------



## Venod (24 May 2019)

kynikos said:


> Or up these steps!



Skelton Grange Bridge ?

I can't believe they haven't come up with an alternative route, straight on through Thwaite Mills would be good.


----------



## jann71 (25 May 2019)

jowwy said:


> What bike do you have???



Bergamont ehorizon 6 2018 model.
It has Suntour forks.


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2019)

jann71 said:


> Bergamont ehorizon 6 2018 model.
> It has Suntour forks.


Just need to make sure you get the right steerer tube.....taper v straight and matching axle to crown length

May need a new headset as well, but all easy jobs to do


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Jun 2019)

Hi - just found this forum so I have joined to see what happens

I have a Powacycle Salisbury which I got in 2011 secondhand - probably built a couple of years before.
hence it have a full speed (15.5) throttle but only one power setting - which can be a pain on canal paths on a busy day!

Still it only cost me £220 and the battery lasted another 3 years and still works for short distances. I got another which lasted 4 years or so and I have just had it recelled to 17Ah just in time for the summer


----------



## Zanelad (11 Jun 2019)

Well, I've had my ebike for 2 months now. Riding to work 2 or 3 days a week. It's been great. Mine cuts in, or out at a little over 16 mph according to the display. Upon reading about them the law allows a 10 % leeway on the 15.5mph maximum assist.

Just been back for its first service and been remapped! Not sure what for, I'm hoping it's not changed the settings and it still takes me to 16mph.

Usually leave it level 2 out of 5 on the assistance settings. Getting 4 round trips to work, about 90miles before charging the battery.


----------



## jowwy (13 Jun 2019)

not many Pictures on this thread.......lets see what your riding and some proper out and about ride photos too


----------



## Jody (13 Jun 2019)

jann71 said:


> Do you know what I need to look for if I wanted to upgrade my forks possibly replacing with some Rox Shox ones.



Steerer tube diameter, length of travel, correct brake setup and wheel size. Beyond that it's budget and what you want out of them.


----------



## jowwy (14 Jun 2019)

Looks like a dreadful weekend weather wise again

So might be able to post updated pics of the Customised Cubes


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

jann71 said:


> Bergamont ehorizon 6 2018 model.
> It has Suntour forks.









Mrs Slick loves hers.


----------



## Petebianchi (18 Jun 2019)

FoldyVee said:


> Oh dear, I haven't got a e bike yet, doing as much research as possible before I get one. Was hoping to find some bad reports on e bikes so as to avoid but they are all good so far, must be some rubbish out there


Hi Foldyvee,
I'm new to this forum so a bit of background. have been a cyclist all my life and at 76 the days of the chain gang are long gone. AlΩ†hough i have a couple of carbon road bikes, i have bought a Bianchi aria e bike. What fantastic fun.Went up the horseshoe pass with ease,but you still have to put some effort in., so would not suit a person who was not already a cyclist. On the flat its effortless, just turn the pedals. With electrical assist turned off it rides just like a high end road bike.The same system is used on Orbea bikes, charge lasts about 30 miles which is enough as a lot of the time its switched off so a 50 odd mile is quite feasible. Hope this helps.


----------



## gbb (30 Jul 2019)

My crossfire e has suffered a tad with the long running cut out problem, you're riding along, screen goes blank, leg power only. You can usually reset without stopping, a minor nuisance so long as it doesnt happen too often. It doesnt happen for weeks, then maybe twice on a ride. Yesterday I had a job restarting it. Took it to Halfords last night, very nice fella checked the connections (I already have ) and fitted a replacement screen. See how that goes he said.
Shame it's going to chuck it down today, I would have commuted.
Around 10 months old now, over 2000 miles. No regrets, good solid bike...just wished they'd sorted the cut out problem before they put it on the market.


----------



## amoto65 (30 Jul 2019)

I had a Crossfire with the same problems, I took it back and demanded a refund as the bike was not fit for purpose, then I bought the Carrera Crossfuse with the Bosch Active Line Plus system which is excellent, I suggest you demand a refund as the cut outs only get worse.


----------



## gbb (30 Jul 2019)

amoto65 said:


> I had a Crossfire with the same problems, I took it back and demanded a refund as the bike was not fit for purpose, then I bought the Carrera Crossfuse with the Bosch Active Line Plus system which is excellent, I suggest you demand a refund as the cut outs only get worse.


Ive heard folk say the same (refund). It may be the ultimate solution, right now its not something its suffered too much with so i'm content while i still have around 14 months warrantee on it. How long had you had yours when they refunded amoto65 ?


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Jul 2019)

Just ordered a Cube Reaction Hybrid SL 500 should be here soon had one on a Demo and was very impressed with it...looking forward to getting back on the Trails and not feeling it for Day's afterwards.


----------



## amoto65 (30 Jul 2019)

Had my Crossfire for about 3 months before I got a refund, if you go on the Pedelecs website you will see a long thread about Crossfire problems.


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Jul 2019)

Not been out with wife on her new conversion for a week now. 

I checked the battery and there is zero leakage drain with it holding 51volts since last use. There is no on/off switch just the software to control motor controller, good news


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Aug 2019)

I have a Powacycle Salisbury, which I have owned for about 7 years. Mrs Salad has a Powacycle Windsor which was bought at the same time.

We only use them for occasional trips to the local beach, except for one week in August each year when the folk festival is on locally, and car parking becomes impossible. In that week, the bikes get used a lot, ferrying us, our instruments and other assorted droppings to and fro the town. I would guess that their battery life is now down to about 15 miles, but then we are oompa loompas!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2019)

New levo carbon 2019 model. Mmmm nice.
Decided i can't wait any longer, sale at rutland, so thought yes i will Thankyou.

Just Awsome.. Its red apparently but it changes colour according to the light so im going with orangy redish 
Ill get it mucky over the weekend


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> New levo carbon 2019 model. Mmmm nice.
> Decided i can wait any longer, sale at rutland, so thought yes i will Thankyou.
> 
> Just Awsome.. Its red apparently but it changes colour according to the light so im going with orangy redish
> ...



Smashing looking bike. My inlaws bought two ex rental eMTB just recently


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Smashing looking bike. My inlaws bought two ex rental eMTB just recently




Thank you, they are a fabulous ebike


----------



## Drzdave58 (28 Jan 2020)

My ruff custom electric build...bafang 48 v 750 watt...front hydraulic brakes..vintage mesinger saddle recoverEd in leather..41 Schwinn dx handlebars...


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jan 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> My ruff custom electric build...bafang 48 v 750 watt...front hydraulic brakes..vintage mesinger saddle recoverEd in leather..41 Schwinn dx handlebars...
> View attachment 502393
> 
> View attachment 502394
> ...



Neatly done.

How does it brake at the back, is it a coaster/back pedal brake?


----------



## Drzdave58 (29 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Neatly done.
> 
> How does it brake at the back, is it a coaster/back pedal brake?


No back brake...


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2020)

8 month old now and been faultless.
Few modifications, wheels, brake discs, bars ,continental race kings small crud catcher.
750 miles 
Been some motor warranty claims with Levos but they sell 1000s so not overly concerned.
Warranty claims to Specialized seem to be excellent.

Fantastic bikes these. Do everything really well and worth the investment.


----------



## samsbike (7 Jun 2020)

Raleigh Strada electric. Carbon forks, Di2, nexus 8 speed. I love it. Had an intermittent fault where it would just cut out but seems to have stopped. Maybe just a dirty sensor?


After riding it in the woods, really fancy a e-mtb, but will wait a year or two to see if I would really ride that much off road.

Still loving this bike. Its not the fastest but managed to get me home on a late night ride to London. Really cant fault it other than the steerer is cut very short.


----------



## 179club (8 Jul 2020)

Hi gbb.
I have e-bike crossfire. 10000 miles plus. Yes, the cutouts a fecking continuous pain. Make sure to use WD 40 or similar on the motor connector. Cable tie tight when connectors are in place. The display unit connection needs to be kept dirt/dust free. Press reset button on battery after charging. I found battery ok but when gets to 20% it likes to go dead. Great brakes. Spokes do come lose way and snap easy. Stay on smooth roads. Hope this helps.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2020)

Nothing. But from the strange questions Mrs D has been asking me of late, while trying to appear casual, and the fact that my wedding anniversary is ahoy, I suspect one might possibly be in my future.


----------



## gbb (9 Aug 2022)

4000 miles just reached on my (what I assume is a 1st gen) Carerra Crossfirs e.
Everything still works, no disasters, minor problems included...
BB got a bit crunchy, I did a post on stripping, cleaning and regreasing the bearings, no problems since. 
RD alignment came into question, I suspect my son clattered it sometime, manually re-aligned the hanger almost perfect since.
Battery cutouts were a thorn that kept recurring, solved (ish) by taping the battery to the holder while on the bike. Almost entirely solved the problem .
The all important battery condition...i sense it wouldnt do the original mileage now, capacity has almost certainly dropped off, but nothing concerning.

Wheels / hubs, still perfect. Still on the original brakes / pads.

It doesn't feel like a new bike anymore, its slightly rattler than when new but everything still good.


----------



## theloafer (17 Aug 2022)

got this on 6th April 2019 and still running like it was new  
reise and muller supercharger gx rholoff e-14 also carbon belt ... (not ridden any of my other 4 bikes since)


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Aug 2022)

I was in Holland, Belgium and Germany this week. Ebikes are everywhere. Massively popular


----------



## mustang1 (17 Aug 2022)

I have a Haibike hardtail e-mtb bought late last year, 630 KWh model. 500 miles on it now.

Lets get the stuff I dislike about it out of the way: its really heavy at 26kg. Manoeuvring in tight spaces while off the bike requires some effort especially as the handlebars are rather wide.

Now to the good stuff: its really good off road. The geometry of the bike suits me very well. It has a Yamaha 65Nm motor with 5 power modes including zero power (with 4 being the highest). I usually ride in modes 1 or 2 on the flats and 2 or 3 on hills. If its windy then 2 or 3 on flats and 3 or 4 on hills.

It has 2.6 inch wide 29er tyres so it crushes through terrain that my other mtb (2.25in wide 29er) does not cope with as well. The brakes are fantastic SLX.

The motor makes a slight whirring sound which is no bother to me. One thing to note is when reducing the power mode (suppose you are in 3 then drop to 2) it feels like you have a much more drastic drop in power than the one step difference would suggest so i drop two modes down and one mode up which seems to address the issue).

I ride this e-bike when I just don't want to pedal much or I want a quick blast up the steep hill and do a couple of laps of a downhill course. I use the non-e-bikes a lot more frequently but still thoroughly enjoy riding the electric one and it allows me to explore places that I do not have time for otherwise.

If I was going to buy a similar bike to this again, I would opt for the lower 500KWh model which also has lower end components and a lower end shock. Or, I would have gone for a full-sus lower spec model which would end up at a similar price to the one I have. I hope to keep this bike for 10 years and I hope it will last especially since I keep the mileage low and thus do not need to charge it frequently. IIRC it has 00 charge cycles before a tiny drop in battery capacity is observed.

The first few times I took it out on road only, I got 140km riding at power level 1 on flats, 2 on hills, and it still had 40% battery capacity left. These days I use the higher power levels as I think what's the point of having an e-bike if I don't use the power? I think I get at least 50 miles per charge off road so at 1000 miles per year, that's 20 charge cycles, so theoretically the battery should last 25 years. Even if my figures are not correct, i should get at least 10 years which is the minimum period I would like to keep the bike.

Here's a link from the manufacturer showing a pic and I love the unusual colour which is one of the reasons I bought this specific model.

Edit: typos, grammar, additional info.


----------



## frazzled (24 Aug 2022)

Hey everyone, enjoyed reading about all your experiences.

I've loved cycling since childhood, but only got an ebike for commuting after being an idiot and losing my driving licence.

That was two years ago and I did no research at all, just bought a SAMEBIKE because it was cheap.

Done about 5000 miles on it and am impressed. The frame is very solid (damn heavy though and hard work to pedal without assist). Some bits are clearly built down to price - it's kinda the Ford Transit of the bike world, solid and cheap.

Wouldn't be my choice for fun, but it gets a lot of attention, all positive.

Battery though... Definitely losing capacity. But, over time you get to know the limit and its continual reduction. A replacement is nearly £300 though, ouch!


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Aug 2022)

You may want to adjust your front light


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Aug 2022)

mustang1 said:


> I have a Haibike hardtail e-mtb bought late last year, 630 KWh model. 500 miles on it now.
> 
> Lets get the stuff I dislike about it out of the way: its really heavy at 26kg. Manoeuvring in tight spaces while off the bike requires some effort especially as the handlebars are rather wide.
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike, but I think you might of got the range slightly wrong 140km is 85miles and still have 40% left. That is exceptional range from a 630Watt/hr battery


----------



## mustang1 (24 Aug 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Nice looking bike, but I think you might of got the range slightly wrong 140km is 85miles and still have 40% left. That is exceptional range from a 630Watt/hr battery



Yeah i know!!! I absolutely know!! Thats unusually exceptional range!! I can only think of a few possibilities:
1. I had it on lowest power setting.
2. I am mistaken. 

But then again I'm sure ive seen wild estimations of range in unrealistic scenarios (like who in the world rides on power level 1?) so it could be true?


----------



## frazzled (24 Aug 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> You may want to adjust your front light



Well spotted. Shall remember that as the nights draw in, but for now it's daylight commuting only so I'll throw caution to the wind


----------



## samsbike (24 Aug 2022)

Drzdave58 said:


> My ruff custom electric build...bafang 48 v 750 watt...front hydraulic brakes..vintage mesinger saddle recoverEd in leather..41 Schwinn dx handlebars...
> 
> 
> View attachment 534959
> ...



Does springer fork make a difference in terms of comfort?


----------



## Drzdave58 (25 Aug 2022)

samsbike said:


> Does springer fork make a difference in terms of comfort?



The fork does have some travel but is fairly stiff. The 3 inch tires and Springer saddle make the bike more comfortable to ride.


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Aug 2022)




----------



## Jody (26 Aug 2022)

Interesting looking bike and quite heavily spec'd looking at it ^

What is it?


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Aug 2022)

Jody said:


> Interesting looking bike and quite heavily spec'd looking at it ^
> 
> What is it?



Frey. CC

Its similar to the Reisse and Muller -Homage. 

Full suspension, mine has bigger battery, I've upgraded the wheels/hubs, and has the larger Super Nova M99 ebike lights. Also more torque when I want it. 

£8-10K RM Homage versus Frey at £3k with 2 batteries


https://www.r-m.de/en-gb/bikes/homage/homage-gt-touring/#F00763_06030108


----------



## Jody (26 Aug 2022)

Looks like a great bike for £3k

Bet it's a very comfortable cruiser


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Aug 2022)

Jody said:


> Looks like a great bike for £3k
> 
> Bet it's a very comfortable cruiser



Yes it is super comfy, when I unlock the full suspension. My saddle allows me to ride locally up to 30 miles without padded cycle shorts.


----------



## tds101 (26 Aug 2022)

Fiido L3, speed unlocked to 20mph+,...






Qualisports Dolphin, speed unlocked to 20mph+, rear freewheel upgraded from 14t-28t to 11t-28t. Wonderfully capable to keep speed with the motor to 20mph+,...


----------



## tds101 (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ridgeway (1 Oct 2022)

Another recent e-bike convert here although Mrs R has been on hers for the last 8yrs ish. Here’s my commuter:

















It’s all about getting to and from in almost the same time as a car, seems to work😉


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2022)

tds101 said:


> View attachment 662932
> 
> 
> View attachment 662933
> ...


Nice.


----------



## tds101 (5 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Nice.



I wanted to ride a bit longer, but I wasn't sure the bike's battery would hold out. It's a 50lb/23kg bike, so it'd be quite heavy to ride home without power into a 15+ mph/25+ kph headwind. Without the breeze it's not too bad on flat ground, but it's something I'd rather avoid.


----------

